# My first attempt at macro photography...Cool spider



## ucfjag

I bought a Nikon D5000 along with a Sigma 150mm macro lens to improve my numismatic (coin) photography, and it has to a great degree. However, i really hadn't gotten any good shots until this past weekend. Now I know the twig in the front is annoying, but besides that, what do you guys think?












Thanks a lot guys!

-Paul


----------



## bazooka

The focus is good and the light is nice in #1, but the background is taking away from the image in my opinion... a bit too busy.  Getting even lower to the ground (if possible) may help, or relocate him to something elevated... maybe some taller grass.


----------



## IgsEMT

aside from technical aspects - YAIKS - those bugs are so close


----------



## ucfjag

Thanks guys! Luckily he wasn't too close. I love my 150 mm lens. Gives me some working distance when shooting coins, and the same goes for bugs!


I know it's not necessarily what you guys see every day, but here's one of my best coin images from my setup so far. It's a 1996 American Silver Eagle bullion coin that I recently sold.









-Paul


----------

